# maf ?



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Does anyone know what maf I would use if I were to turbo my b13 1.6. The maf for the b13 and b14 are different so using a 240sx maf wouldn't be a direct plugin. I've already used the search button. Thanks!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If im correct the 240 does plug in.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

doesn't matter if it plugs in or not, if you don't have the JWT ecu programmed for the 240 MAF the car will run poorly.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> doesn't matter if it plugs in or not, if you don't have the JWT ecu programmed for the 240 MAF the car will run poorly.


I know the ecu has to be programmed for the 240 maf, but if doesn't plug in my car...what good would that be? Do you know if it's the same wiring? Maybe I have to cut my plug off and connect the 240s plug in place of that. I don't know.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

plugs right in using your stock plug


----------

